# Rental Income tax on properties abroad



## olli_p (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi,

Planning for a couple of months now to eventually move to Ontario, does anyone have an idea how the rental income on properties from abroad is handled? I do find many information on local income taxes from rental properties. But none about properties from abroad.

Another question would be which additional property costs add on to the municipal tax and school taxes. (excepted insurance, electricity, internet, phone, gaz, water .... ) but is garbage disposal included? 

Thx for your help


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canadian law requires that residents declare their Global income, regardless of source. Any expenses on a rental property an/would be deducted.


----------



## olli_p (Aug 29, 2014)

thank you very much for your reply Auld Yin, 
i started reading yesterday the double taxation treaties that Canada has with the different countries, and as far as i know there is no double taxation for rental income from abroad.

of course you have to declare your income nevertheless

would be nice to get confirmation by someone.

thx again for your reply


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

In what country or countries are the rental properties located? Yes, if Canada has a tax treaty then you'd follow the tax treaty's provisions (if any) on how to treat that foreign rental income. But somehow I don't think that was your question because the answer seems too obvious. Are you asking about the Canadian tax treatment of foreign rental income in non-treaty countries?

Foreign properties are among the assets generally _reportable_ on CRA Form T1135. Whether the rental income is taxed or not is a separate question.


----------



## olli_p (Aug 29, 2014)

thx a lot for your answer BBCwatcher, in fact i was looking for the tax treaties and the countries to which they apply. 
As I found them, my question is solved now. Thx a lot for your help


----------

